# Hoyt elite series???



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

I recentlyaquired a 2008 ultra elite cam 1/2+ XP3000 lmbs. it is a brilliant bow, I did not try the vantage elite, but have shot the X7. the elite seris does feel realy good to shoot, I tried every other current hoyt bow and the ultra just felt right for me. I think you need to shoot the bows. I personally prefered the ultra over the pro, shot them side by side for well over an hour before selecting the ultra, best bow I have ever shot and I have been doing relly well in comps with it in the short time that I have had it. there is somthing in the elite shoot through riser, I can't put my finger on it, but it feels much better than the traditional shoot round risers.


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

re read your post, either the pro or the elite will be everything you need to improve your shooting, my friend got a 2nd hand 2006 elite off ebay and ended up selling his x7, they are that good. with the 2009 spirals they may be even better.
Ps have shot loads of bows and owned many makes, not bashing only have found a bow that works really well for me, no more no less.
enjoy what you shoot.


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I was shooting the Utraelite and was very happy with it but I went and shot the Vantage elite and now both my son and I shoot one. I think the Vantage elite is a superior bow and its a real joy to shoot it has to be the best bow I have ever shot...something special about the Vantage Elite. Our Vantage Elites are the cam and a half plus with XT2000 limbs.:thumbs_up


----------



## HOYTMAN594 (Mar 8, 2009)

mattcrov said:


> I recentlyaquired a 2008 ultra elite cam 1/2+ XP3000 lmbs. it is a brilliant bow, I did not try the vantage elite, but have shot the X7. the elite seris does feel realy good to shoot, I tried every other current hoyt bow and the ultra just felt right for me. I think you need to shoot the bows. I personally prefered the ultra over the pro, shot them side by side for well over an hour before selecting the ultra, best bow I have ever shot and I have been doing relly well in comps with it in the short time that I have had it. there is somthing in the elite shoot through riser, I can't put my finger on it, but it feels much better than the traditional shoot round risers.


Thanks for the advice, Have not shoot the ultra elite Guess I should before I make my final purchase. The shoot through riser has got me very interested. Most likely will get one of ebay, unless our club Pro finds one in my price market. Really want to stay under $600.
Thanks again.


----------



## HOYTMAN594 (Mar 8, 2009)

Rinaldo2 said:


> I was shooting the Utraelite and was very happy with it but I went and shot the Vantage elite and now both my son and I shoot one. I think the Vantage elite is a superior bow and its a real joy to shoot it has to be the best bow I have ever shot...something special about the Vantage Elite. Our Vantage Elites are the cam and a half plus with XT2000 limbs.:thumbs_up


I agree, shot the vantage elite and thought I had entered another world. Never felt any bow that shots soooo sweeeet. I though my x-tec was smooth and forgiving. the vantage was a whole new world.. It's all about the $$$. May have to wait a couple of years to get a used one. I have got used to shooting year or so old equipment. 
By the way what is the ATA on your XT2000? About 37.25" ?
Thank you for taking the time to help me.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

did you shoot the vantage pro? same bow just without the shoot through riser. i just purchased one and shot both the elite and the pro and couldnt tell a difference. if you shooting 300's consistantly with 50+ x's than i could see the extra money mabee but i couldnt tell so i went with the vantage pro and the only other bow that i would shoot beside it would be the vantage elite! i absolutly love the new bow and have just recently shot my first 300 with 45x's and then the next day shot another with 51x's.

the first 300 was only 2 days after i bought the bow!:teeth:


----------



## HOYTMAN594 (Mar 8, 2009)

halvy said:


> did you shoot the vantage pro? same bow just without the shoot through riser. i just purchased one and shot both the elite and the pro and couldnt tell a difference. if you shooting 300's consistantly with 50+ x's than i could see the extra money mabee but i couldnt tell so i went with the vantage pro and the only other bow that i would shoot beside it would be the vantage elite! i absolutly love the new bow and have just recently shot my first 300 with 45x's and then the next day shot another with 51x's.
> 
> the first 300 was only 2 days after i bought the bow!:teeth:


I have a friend who owns the Vantage Pro, have to admit he has posted some great scores with it. He was not know to be a big threat, no offense intended. He even admits the equipment has greatly improve his performance. I shot his and like it a lot. I just have my mind set on the shot through riser.
Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Hoyt Elites*

I have 2 ProElites, one a 2008 for FITA and another a 2007 for 3D. They perform flawlessly, though I understand the reasoning of the shoot thru riser, one may find it a tad cumbersome if used for hunting. Best to use a Hoyt without the shoot thru for hunting, I personally use my 1992 Martin Bengal or 1992 Oneida Areoforce for hunting and bowfishing.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

the best shooting bow i own is a proelite with the new spirals and 2000limbs 29.5 inch draw, 57lbs, 355grain arrow, 285fps. its like shooting darts at 50yds. plenty of brace height for excellent forgiveness.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I've owned all the elites series bows, from pro elites with XT2000 and XT3000 limbs, to ultra elites with XT2000 and XT3500 limbs, cam.5's, C2's, and cam.5+, and the vantage elite with spirals is by far the best shooting bow out of any of them. I shoot indoors, field/hunter, and FITA, and from the short time I have been shooting this bow(4 weeks), this bow will out shoot any of the past bows I've owned. I just wish I wouldn't have waited so long to get one. This was supposed to be strictly an indoor bow, but after "just trying it out" with my X10 pro tours, this has now become my all venue bow, and i will probably be purchasing another one after summer is over. If you have a chance, shoot all of them to see which one you are most comfortable with. What works for one, does not always work for you. Best of luck with your choice, and you will not be disappointed with any one of the elite series bows.


----------

